# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Lifeloggers >  HRM-Tri and HRM-Swim, underwater heart rate monitors, Garmin Ltd., Schaffhausen, Switzerland

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Garmin Ltd.

buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/prod512311.html

----------


## Airicist

Uploaded on Jul 9, 2015




> Train and compete with more heart than ever before with HRM Swim and HRM Tri, heart rate monitors designed to track underwater. Enhance your triathlon experience by pairing HRM-Tri and HRM-Swim with Forerunner 920XT for a much more unified approach to training and racing. The non-slip HRM-Swim is perfect for pool swimming with wall push-offs. On land, in open water and for racing, use HRM-Tri’s ultra-soft strap that’s as comfortable out of water as it is underwater. Both store and forward heart rate data to Forerunner 920XT.


"Introducing HRM-Tri and HRM-Swim – The First Heart Rate Monitors for Land and Water from Garmin"

July 22, 2015

----------

